# Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)



## sani1973 (25. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin neu hier und hab so gar keine Erfahrung...:  

Ich habe einen sehr kleinen Teich (ca. 2,8m x 1,8m), der leider auch noch ziemlich flach ist (tiefste Stelle ca. 70cm).

Wie überwintere ich die Pflanzen (Seerosen, __ Froschlöffel, Tannenwedel, etc.)darin? Seerosen, Froschlöffel abschneiden? Wenn ja, wo genau schneiden? Oder so wie sie sind lassen?

Hab eine kleine Pumpe (25W) mit Filter dran; diese letzte Woche abgeschaltet, da es nur noch so 4 Grad hatte. Kann ich die übern Winter drinlassen oder muss sie unbedingt raus? (Hängt ja wohl davon ab, wie weit der Teich zufriert, aber dies ist der erste Winter...)

Ein Freund meinte, so 2 dicke Styroporplatten aufs Wasser gelegt, würde ein durchfrieren verhindern. Wir sind zwar fast mitten in der Stadt, es wird also kaum oder nur selten zweistellige Minusgrade geben, aber wer weiß das schon so genau.... 

Hab 4 Goldfische (ziemlich fit/fett) und mind. 15-20 Lauben o.ä. drin. Vor allem die Kleinen (teilweise nur ca. 4cm lang) machen mir hinsichtlich des Überwinterns bzw. -lebens Sorgen.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Morgen Sansi......... ist das dein richtiger name?

Also ich bin der Chris und begrüsse dich recht Herzlich hier bei uns im Forum 

Zu deiner Frage mit den Pflanzen wird sich noch jemand melden,denn da kenn ich mich garnicht aus 

Zu deinem Teich im Winter....Ich würde dir empfelen die Pumpe raus zu nehmen,denn owohl ihr in der Stadt wohnt,kann es auch da richtig kalt werden.Und da wäre es doch blöd,wenn dir die Pumpe dadurch kaputt geht 

Syropor aufm Teich sieht immer bissl doof aus KLICK, aber es funktioniert sehr gut als "Eisfreihalter".
Also ich denke wenn du die Styroporplatten drauf hast sollte deinen Fischen nichts passieren 

Ich wünsche dir noch viel spass beim lesen und posten hier bei uns Teichheinis


LG Chris

P.s. wäre schon wenn du mal Bilder einstellen könntest 
Anleitung dazu findest du HIER


----------



## Alex45525 (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Hallo Sani1973,

auch willkommen von mir!

Das mit den Pflanzen interessiert mich generell auch. Bisher habe ich nur alles abgeschnitten, was dunkel wurde oder sonstwie faul war oder verkümmert ist. Die __ Froschlöffel sind bei mir schon seit Wochen total weg. Ob die im nächsten Jahr wiederkommen?

Übrigens ist mein Teich (Übergangsteich, wie viele meinen) auch nicht viel größer als Deiner. Lass Dich nicht davon abschrecken, dass die meisten bei den privaten Angaben bei "Volumen" Werte um 10.000 Liter und mehr (teilweise viel mehr) stehen haben. Habe hier bisher nur freundliche und hilfsbereite Leute getroffen, die sich nichts auf Ihre Seen (in Vergleich zu unseren Pfützen) einbilden. An alle: Danke dafür!

Liebe Grüße aus Hattingen,
Alex


----------



## inge50 (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Hallo Sani,

herzlich willkommen in unserem Forum.

Ich hab auch nur einen sehr kleinen Teich mit 9 __ Shubunkin seid ca. 8 Jahren.

Zu deinen Pflanzenfragen kann ich nicht helfen, mit Seerosen und __ Froschlöffel hab ich keine Erfahrung. Aber da werden sich bestimmt noch andere melden.

Meine Pflanzen schneide ich über der Wasseroberfläche ab, was braun wird auch tiefer, so wie die __ Iris.

Einen Filter hab ich nicht, nur einen Sprudelball. Diesen nehme ich vor dem Winter aus dem Teich.

Einen Eisfreihalter oder Styropor benutze ich auch nicht. Man hat mir vor Jahren gesagt, lass den Teich zufrieren dann kühlt er nicht so stark aus. 

Damit hab ich bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht, kein Fisch ist erfroren.

Ich decke ihn nur mit einem Laubnetz ab, damit nicht soviele Blätter hinein fallen.

Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sani1973 (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Ja servus!

Also Sani ist natürlich nicht mein richtiger Name, ich bin nur Sani (nebenbei). Mein Name ist Markus 

Ok, also Pumpe def. raus - muss ich dann gleich nächste Woche machen, wird sicher A****kalt und voll das Gezeter wegen den Kabeln (natürlich schön in ner Falte bis unter die Steine gelegt, also müssen n paar Steine auch noch weg.... )
Ja, wegen den Pflanzen - keine Ahnung, ob ich dann das Styropor direkt auf die Seerosen drauf legen kann oder diese eben abschneiden soll. Es macht also nix, wenn aus dem Teich dann für die paar Monate ne Dunkelkammer wird!? Mein __ Froschlöffel steht noch recht ordentlich  , aber der ragt ja aus dem Wasser raus.... 

Und ja, danke, dass hier auch "Pfützenbesitzern" weitergeholfen wird... ...wollte das Wort erst gar nicht gebrauchen...

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## fleur (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*



			
				sani1973 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie überwintere ich die Pflanzen (Seerosen, __ Froschlöffel, Tannenwedel, etc.)darin? Seerosen, Froschlöffel abschneiden? Wenn ja, wo genau schneiden? Oder so wie sie sind lassen?



Hallo sani1973,
erstmal herzlich willkommen bei den Teich :crazy:
mit Vornamen wäre es etwas persönlicher, ich heiße Carin (und bin übrigens auch im 8er-PLZ-Bezirk zeitweise zuhause)

Zu deinen Fragen gibt es schon einige Antworten, z.B. unter
*Fachbeiträge - große Teichpflege von StefanS *(auch vom 3.9.2004) oder
*AW: Herbst Thema?* (gebe Suchbegriff Herbst ein, dann findest du es schon)

Mein Teich liegt in "Südwest-Franzosien" und hat keinen Fischbesatz, deshalb kannst du mit meinen Erfahrungen wahrscheinlich nicht viel anfangen.
Seerosen, Froschlöffel und Tannenwedel lasse ich wie sie sind, nur die abgestorbenen Teile werden entfernt. Allerdings kümmern die beiden letztgenannten bei mir auch ein bißchen. Wegen den Seerosen (siehe Fachbeitrag von StefanS !) werde ich 2008 eine größere Tauchaktion machen müssen (leider nicht in Kübel gepflanzt).

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf wegen deiner Teichgröße, bleib   
Hier im Forum ist alles vertreten und akzeptiert, von der Minipfütze über den Naturteich bis zur Hightech-Koianlage und frei nach dem Motto "leben und leben lassen"
also viel Spass beim Schmöckern und Fragenstellen im Forum

liebe Grüße Carin (i.A. von fleur, der sich schon wieder pelzt)


----------



## Redlisch (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Hallo Markus,
wenn die Pumpe 60cm tief im Teich ist kann sie drinnbleiben, ab da redet man von Frostsicher.
Bei den Pflanzen mache ich nur das ab was jetzte schon braun ist, Rest bleibt so.

Axel (Wassertemp z.Z. -5cm=7°C -2m=6,8°C)


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Hi Markus.

Erstmal noch von mir: Willkommen im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!  

Ist der Teich komplett eingegraben oder steht er teilweise aus dem Boden raus?
Gerade solche Kleinigkeiten erleichtern einem die richtigen Antworten (z.B. in Bezug auf die Pumpe) schon sehr - daher die Bitte nach BILDERN. 

Und nebenbei sind wir natürlich nie neugierig, wie andere ihren Teich so gestaltet haben. :__ nase: 
Oft gibts dann auch noch Tips, was vielleicht noch zu verbessern wäre.
Also trau Dich ruhig!


----------



## Hawk0210 (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Hallo Markus!!

Erstmal HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier im Forum.

Zu deinem Anliegen:

ich würde keine Styroporplatten auf den Teich legen, sondern Styrodor.

Das Styrodor ist dafür gedacht, dass die Wassertemperatur nicht so schnell runter geht.

Habe meinen Teich auch mit Styrodor abgedeckt wie du an dem Beispielbild von Chris sehen konntest. Es sieht vielleicht wirklich nicht gut aus aber es erfüllt sein zweck.

Wünsche dir viel spass hier im Forum !!!


----------



## sani1973 (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Hallo Chris, Alex, Inge, Karin, Axel, Annett und Hawk! 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tips! 

Der Teich ist natürlich komplett eingegraben, ist ja aus einem Loch, das durch das Fällen einer Tanne (also eigentlich durch das ausgraben des Wurzelstocks) in meinem Garten dann "da" war, entstanden. Dieses Loch habe ich auf Anregung meines Sohnes (5J.) entsprechend vergrössert und zum Teich gemacht.  

Ich werde also das Styrodur dann direkt auf die schwimmenden Seerosenblätter drauflegen; so komplett abgedeckt wie Hawk werd ich es wohl nicht schaffen, aber damit er nicht durchfriert, dafür wirds reichen...

Werde die nächsten Tage mal Bilder machen und diese hier einstellen.... 

Lg
Markus


----------



## Marilyn (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Hallo Markus
ich antworte, weil ich ungefähr Deine Teichgröße (2,30² , 3m³ , 80-90cm tief) und eine ähnliche Bestückung habe.
1. mit den Pflanzen mach ich garnichts
- __ Froschlöffel und Tannenwedel (15-20cm unter Wasser) sind wie Unkraut und kommen garantiert wieder; kannst Du höchstens abschneiden um im kleinen Teich den Nährstoffeintrag zu verhindern
- Seerose (50cm) ebenso; ich nehm nur immer die ganz häßlichen weg, wegen der Optik und weil sich auf den absterbenden Blättern etwaige Krankheiten schneller vermehren
2. die Pumpe (50W, 50-60cm tief) laß ich einfach drin, da wird die Membran wenigstens nicht trocken. Im letzten milden Winter hab ich sie einfach durchlaufen lassen; im Jahr davor nur den Filtereimer ausgeleert.
3. Eis: 
im Winter laß ich zusätzlich eine Teichbelüftungspumpe mit 2 kugeln laufen, damit bleibt bis -10 Grad immer ein Loch frei. natürlich kann es passieren, daß der teich durchfriert und alles hin ist, aber in den letzten 4 Jahren war die Eisschicht nie dicker als 40cm, da der Prozess irgendwann sich selbst stoppt, weil sich unten ja das 4 Grad kalte schwere Wasser ablagert und die Eisschicht isoliert.
Was Du unbedingt machen mußt, ist Dir einen 'Eisfreihalter' kaufen: das ist ein schwimmendes Styropor-Doppeldach, das eine stete Entlüftung ermöglicht. Die ist nötig, damit durch die Eisbildung und Faulgase kein Überdruck unterm Eis entsteht und die Fische sterben.
4. Fische
im ersten Jahr sind mir schon im Frühwinter alle __ Shubunkin eingegangen ! 
Da ich festgestellt hatte, daß sie vorher irgendwie versucht haben, sich zu verstecken oder einzugraben, habe ich 2 Unterschlupfe gebaut (U-förmiger Kamin-Ziegel und Schieferplatte). Diese werden von allen Fischen gerne aufgesucht, da können sie streßfrei überwintern. Meine 30 jungen Rotaugen haben sich einfach in einer buschigen Bodenpflanze versteckt und zu meinem Entsetzen alle überlebt.

Viel Spaß und keine Panik
marilyn


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Endlich einer der auch so einen kleinen Teich hat ich hab schon gedacht ich bin der einzige. 

Also ich überwintere meine Pflanzen im Keller. Die Seerosen und Tannenwedel würde ich in einen Topf tun der voll mit Wasser ist und den Froschlöffel in einen ca. 15 cm tiefen Kübel mit Wasser inein Stellen. Oder du kannst sie auch im Teich lassen aber ich hab keine erfahrung damit was dan passiert ich hab meine Pflanzen immer im Keller überwintert.

Meine Fische überwintere ich im Aquarium (150 l) mit einer EHEIM Pumpe Heizstab und allen drum und dran was die Fische halt so brauchen.

Gruß
tomz


----------



## sani1973 (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

hallo zusammen! 

nur kurze rückmeldung, meine bildchen sind zu gross  , muss sie kleiner machen. aber jedesmal wenn ich dazu käme, ist es schon dunkel, also noch bisschen geduld... 
gruss
markus


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Hallo Markus.

Wieso muss es dafür hell sein? Hast Du kein Licht im Haus?  

Man kann vorhandene Bilder auch einfach verkleinern, z.B. mit Irfanview oder dem hier (hoffe, der Server dort ist diesmal länger online). 
Das letzte Progi ist ganz einfach und Freeware.... damit hab ich jahrelang Bilder verkleinert!
Es speichert die kleineren Kopien im gleichen Ordner mit der Bezeichnung "mini....." ab.

Probiers einfach mal aus!


----------



## MeneMeiner (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzen in kleinem Teich (Winter)*

Hallo Markus,

so lange du noch dauerhafte Plus-Temperaturen hast, würde ich noch nichts mit Styropor / Styrodur machen. Auf jeden Fall aber *vorher* noch die restlichen Seerosenblätter so tief wie möglich am Stängel abschneiden, die gammeln sonst sehr schnell. Bei den anderen Pflanzen verfahre ich wie die Anderen auch: Lasse sie im Teich, die kommen nächstes Frühjahr schon wieder.

Hast du eigentlich "normale" Seerosen und stehen die alle auf 70 cm oder welche, die nur in flacheren Bereichen stehen (also z.B. blaublütige)? Das sind dann wohl die nicht winterharten und die müssen zum Überwintern ins Haus.

Die Pumpe würde ich, wenn sie auf 70 cm steht, auch einfach im Teich lassen, so du nicht in einer Gegend wohnst, wo *wochenlang* -15° C oder weniger zu erwarten sind. 

Aber: Wenn der Teich erst mal zugefroren ist, kann die Pumpe nur noch schwer entfernt werden  

Gruß
Thomas


----------

